

EBay Auction of Angel-Funded Startup (Recap) - shabadoozie
http://roachpost.com/2010/02/23/ebay-auction-of-angel-funded-startup-recap/

======
eroach
I am not the seller, but I am privy to some of the companies who have asked
for additional material, and I like you was surprised to find that more than a
few were major corporations, including a few from overseas.

------
Mark_B
Exactly what kinds of buyers are they trying to attract by listing on Ebay?

Sure, the price is right, but their choice of sales vehicle doesn't make me
take their business seriously.

~~~
axod
The price is right? I'd love to see your working for that calculation.

~~~
Mark_B
To clarify - the price of selling on Ebay seems right.

------
aditya
Interesting strategy. I wonder if eBay could be used to generate leads of
other sorts... perhaps customers for your startup as well?

